# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  1С PDM

## VAlexandr

Где бы достать Руководство по 1С PDM версия 1.0 для ознакомления и сравнения с версией 2.0, по которой руководство у меня есть? :(

----------


## VAlexandr

к сообщентю 001: перешел на 1С:PDM версии 2, И новая проблема: вылетают скрипты с ошибкой на первом символе... Кто сталкивался, подскажете (м.б.) - что делать...

----------


## Artur123

> к сообщентю 001: перешел на 1С:PDM версии 2, И новая проблема: вылетают скрипты с ошибкой на первом символе... Кто сталкивался, подскажете (м.б.) - что делать...


У Вас есть Руководство по 1С PDM? Давно вообще работаете с этой программой?

---------- Post added at 17:53 ---------- Previous post was at 17:48 ----------

Подскажите пожалуйста, кто вообще знаком с 1с PDM? не подскажите где скачать демо версию? литературу какую-нибудь?

----------


## VAlexandr

Похоже, на этом форуме никого не интересует 1С PDM. Перехожу на infostart, а здесь закрываюсь.

---------- Post added at 18:08 ---------- Previous post was at 18:07 ----------

Good by

----------

